# 1990 BOCA property maintenance code



## jar546 (Aug 15, 2011)

A local zoning officer needs a copy of this code.  does anyone know where I can get one?  Can't find one online anywhere.  Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Aug 16, 2011)

Help please.


----------



## knightj (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got one I can spare.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 16, 2011)

The borough is willing to pay for one.  The council refuses to update to a new version.  Go figure.  How can I coordinate this?  Is it small enough to scan?


----------



## knightj (Aug 16, 2011)

Give me an address and I will send it to you. I have an extra one. Its been used.


----------



## Linda deyarmond (Oct 5, 2017)

knightj said:


> Give me an address and I will send it to you. I have an extra one. Its been used.


Any chance you have a copy of 1990 Boca Property Maintenance Code you could spare? I will purchase from you.....


----------



## Linda deyarmond (Oct 5, 2017)

jar546 said:


> The borough is willing to pay for one.  The council refuses to update to a new version.  Go figure.  How can I coordinate this?  Is it small enough to scan?


Any chance I could get your copy of 1990 Boca Property Maintenance Code? I am desperate!


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2017)

The city the project is on may have a copy


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2017)

Do you just need a few sections 

If so which ones


----------

